# Literally just lost all my new grass seed in 45 minutes



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

So I prepped, scarified deeply the existing lawn, scalped it, leveled with my lawn level rake, rolled and pressed it flat and spent four days last week prepping to lay my Bermuda seed last Thursday.

All was going great.

Until the storm just blew threw and we had massive wind gusts and my rain gauge says we received 3.5 inches in about an hour.

I can't even bare to tell you the resulting damage to my new seed (with what little is left). What was new growth under the shade tree of a different seed was ripped out of the ground by the massive wind and rain and now looks like I ripped it all out and just decided to lay it back on the ground. And just to really piss me off, the sun it out now.

Sigh.

I'm going to regroup and reseed middle this week with Rio Bermuda. It was suggested that when I lay the Bermuda seed before I spread it then role it in for good seed/soil contact. Should I do that again or simply spread the seed and leave it on top? I usually roll the soil flat then lightly run my rake on top then seed. But It was suggested I follow that up with the roller again.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

That storm was crazy...all was fine and I went to get gas and boom! Sorry for the loos of your hard work...


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@DFW_Bermuda That stinks, but it happens. I had an inch of rain drop in about 30 minutes when I pulled into my driveway with sprigs. Try rolling sprigs into clay; Everything just sticks to your roller.

You could roll it in again or lightly drag a rake over it.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Don't worry about it too much. I had a washout the day of seeding, 3 days after seeding, then hurricane Irma came through not long after that. Bermuda is tough as they come. You could throw down some more seed, and it won't hurt, and that way you'll make sure that you have enough coverage for everything.


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

I know the feeling, this just happened to me as well!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Sorry to hear that. It hit us too. I thought I was going to lose a tree or two. Crazy wind and now sitting in the dark with no power. Ugh.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Austinite said:


> Sorry to hear that. It hit us too. I thought I was going to lose a tree or two. Crazy wind and now sitting in the dark with no power. Ugh.


Yeah - News is reporting Dallas lost a construction crane killing people and we had straight line winds in some areas approaching 80mph. Crazy storm.


----------



## krevo81 (May 29, 2019)

Man that was a helluva storm. I wish I had my camera out when it came through. The north facing side of my home used to have a couple acres of woods to protect it from the wind and the land developer recently cleared it and started building out roads for a new phase. I thought for sure I was going to lose my Monterrey oaks in the front yard as they were sideways for about 30 minutes.

We very rarely get those north to south direct hits around here.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

I put peat moss down over my zoysia seed and it's growing in well. I regret not putting an erosion blanket over it until at least emergence. It would've help a lot with erosion troubles. I probably lost 25% of my seeded area from that mistake. So see if you can get some erosion blankets for your next attempt.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

So when I add new seed Wednesday, I plan on lightly raking and leveling the washed out dirt/previously seeded area.

Then I will go over it with new Bermuda Rio seed and roll it in.

Should I put a light layer of dirt on top of the seed or leave it exposed to the sun?

How are you guys laying your Bermuda seed?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> So when I add new seed Wednesday, I plan on lightly raking and leveling the washed out dirt/previously seeded area.
> 
> Then I will go over it with new Bermuda Rio seed and roll it in.
> 
> ...


Anyone with advice?


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

I try to cover Bermuda seed with 1/8 dirt, so just a little bit!

Has anyone used an erosion control blanket with Bermuda? I have not tried it as I'm afraid it will be too shady!


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Bermuda is supposed to be covered 1/8th to 1/4 inch, from what I've read.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

I know the feeling. Last year i got 20 tons of sand spread out over two days on my brand new lawn to level it. Then got hit hard with rains over the next couple days and did nothing but put sand dunes all over the yard.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

It seems that the simple act of sowing seed will attract the worst kind of weather, sorry to hear of your woes.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

kaptain_zero said:


> It seems that the simple act of sowing seed will attract the worst kind of weather, sorry to hear of your woes.


I think just ordering the seed will do it! As soon as mine arrived the rainy season hit.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@DFW_Bermuda I feel for you, man.... I'm going to be seeding a slope in the future and can imagine this happening to me. I am looking into soil tackifiers and wondering if that will interfere with seed germination? This is a mulch/granular tackifier that you may want to consider:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Pennington-Slopemaster-30-lb-Soil-Tackifier-Erosion-Control/1000775706


----------

